# Salmon ABT's



## shellbellc (Aug 24, 2006)

Hubby stuffed some peppers this weekend with salmon and cheese, the flavor was excellent, they were in a little too long, but boy what a good flavor!   Friends of our did some the other weekend and stuffed with cream cheese mixed with salsa, they were excellent!!!


----------



## monty (Aug 24, 2006)

Looks like Hubby is catching on to the program! Perhaps it is time he signs in and starts his own path to knighthood. Of course, you would always be "senior" to him!  :D 
Cheers!
Monty


----------



## smokindane (Aug 31, 2006)

Now teach hubby how to use grilling/smoking glazes next time he lays a 3lb Alaska King fillet on the grill!


----------



## shellbellc (Aug 31, 2006)

Actually, that's the 12 year old son that likes to do the salmon...Dutch's maple glaze salmon hasn't been beat yet...


----------



## smokindane (Sep 1, 2006)

I have been experimenting with a series of fruit glazes from Wild River Grilling....peach and apricot.  They are loaded with horseradish!  The peach is really fiery hot.  What a great combination with planked salmon.  I can not believe how moist the salmon tuned out.  I planked the salmon fillet on a 1 1/2" thick cedar plank (reusable) until the internal temperature is 135?F.  Initially I just used the recipe that I downloaded from their website.  It was fabulous!


----------



## shellbellc (Sep 1, 2006)

Sounds like I need to visit their website, sweet & heat, can beat it!!


----------



## smokindane (Sep 2, 2006)

Here is the website for Wild River Grilling Co.

www.wildrivergrilling.com

The grilling glazes are under the Products section.

Jon


----------

